# Truly bareback?



## Harlee rides horses (Jan 13, 2008)

Personally, I think that riding with a bareback pad shouldn't be considered riding bareback. There is a pad between you and the horse. It should be like pad back or whatever, ha ha. But your not *bare*back when you ride with the pad. What are your thoughts?


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

i think it still considered bareback with a pad or not. I've ridden both with no pad and with a bareback pad and i found the bareback pad much more comfortable. It gives people an option to ride their horse bareback but with comfort. Ever ridden a horse with bony withers? A bareback pad makes it softer.

i'd be curious to see what everyone else says.


----------



## Harlee rides horses (Jan 13, 2008)

Actually, yes, I have ridden a horse with huge withers. If you can ride properly bareback and can control the horse it shouldn't hurt.


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

> If you can ride properly bareback and can control the horse it shouldn't hurt


Are you assuming i cannot ride properly?

It's obviously whatever the person wants to think it is. Some people consider riding bareback with a barepad pad acceptable. Others don't.


----------



## Harlee rides horses (Jan 13, 2008)

No, sorry, I wasn't triggering that at you in particular. I'm just saying, if someone can ride properly or whatever and they say they have control of the horse then it really shouldn't hurt to ride the horse. 

Who would I be to say you can't ride? I don't even know you. That would be retarded of me.


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

i was just asking because you did say you, so i wasn't sure if that was generalized or not.

I do know what you mean, but i think some horses are more boney than others. High withers don't really matter, its just, i don't know the about of fat or muscle there.

I don't really think its "if you can control the horse" because just standiing there it hurts, and its more so how the horse is made up. I'm sure if a horse had a really bumpy trot no matter how slow it was, i'm sure it would still hurt. Same with a canter.


----------



## Harlee rides horses (Jan 13, 2008)

Just as you said though, its all a matter of opinion and thats why I'm asking everyone. My opinion is is just that it isn't regardless of comfort purposes.


----------



## AKPaintLover (May 26, 2007)

some horses can in fact be more bony, depspite how well you ride. 

I ride bareback all winter (no pad) because I find it easier, but I think riding with a pad is still bareback. When you throw in the pad with handle and stirrups, then I think you are branching to some blend of bareback/saddle. I think a bareback pad would also be handy to keep horse hair and sweat off your bum area. 

In the summer I just saddle because I don't want to get sweaty, I can accomlish more accurate training with a saddle, and if I am cinching a girth I am going to do it with a real saddle, not a bareback pad.


----------



## toosexy4myspotz (Oct 7, 2007)

Some horses are fat and round and some are boney and linky. Boney and linky is more uncomfortable than fat and round whether you have 50 years experience or 1 year.


----------



## nikelodeon79 (Mar 3, 2008)

I'd consider riding without a saddle to be bareback, regardless of whether you ride with a bareback pad. With that said, some of the more fancy bareback pads nowadays seem to be closer to riding with a saddle than riding bareback.

When I ride bareback, I prefer riding without any sort of pad. I tried a bareback pad once and it was extremely slippery, especially when it came to getting on the horse. I just felt unsafe. 

My QH has the most awesome, broad back for bareback. He also has the bumpiest trot of any horse I've ever ridden. With him, the bumpy trot doesn't make it uncomfortable for me to ride, it just makes me fall off! :shock:


----------



## tim (Dec 31, 2007)

I don't think so. Bareback is supposed to be bareback.

I don't really care though, the main objective is to learn to ride without the crutch of a saddle. Mostly, what you're missing when you ride bareback are stirrups and a gripping seat, neither of which is provided by a pad. I often find the pads more slippery than simply riding bareback because they tend to slip around on the horse.


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

It kinda depends..
I mean, whenever I ride bareback I never use a pad. 
But a pad really isn't a saddle so it doesn't count as one...so it's pretty much still bareback.


----------



## Harlee rides horses (Jan 13, 2008)

Exactly why I said it should be considered something like pad riding or whatever lol.


----------



## sunburst (Mar 6, 2008)

I don't consider it bareback. I definitely think bareback is nothing between you and the horse, and I've always found bareback to be more comfortable than saddles, even with bony horses. 
That said, I can understand wanting a pad if your horse is uncomfortable.


----------



## Harlee rides horses (Jan 13, 2008)

I agree, its not truly bareback.


----------



## Abby (Nov 26, 2007)

In technical terms it is not, by definition of the word. A bare-back on the horse but in general purposes, IMO, it is still bareback. There is a difference though, the fancy bareback pads with a fake cantle and stuff (like mine!) aren't actually called bareback pads they are called bareback saddles which is a huge difference. However, riding with a bareback pad, I still think is considered bareback. I only use one because my horse is slippery and I stay in one place better but I generally don't. I use my bareback SADDLE for trail rides when I don't want to rig my horse up with a big heavy saddle and it still offers that bit of security with the cantle and such. Using a bareback saddle is NOT riding truly bareback despite what the name may portray. Using a pad however, I think is considered bareback.


----------



## WildFeathers (Sep 2, 2007)

Bareback- BARE BACK

not "notquitebare-back"


----------



## Harlee rides horses (Jan 13, 2008)

EXACTLY!


----------



## Cheval (Jan 1, 2008)

I think riding bareback with a pad is the same as without. It just gives some more cushion to the ride (unless the pad has a strap). On some horses it REALLY hurts to ride bareback, and I totally understand when riders use a pad.


----------



## .Delete. (Jan 7, 2008)

I learned to ride bareback. I rode my first year bareback with just a chain lead and a halter on a un-broke pony. So needless to say i have pretty good balance. But i have ridden with a bareback pad before. Just because you don't have a saddle on doesn't mean your riding bareback. 

Bareback- Meaning there is nothing on the horses back but, your butt :wink: 

I think everyone who rides should learn to ride bareback. Its great for balance and really helps you connect with your horse. When i get a horse to train, i usually break it by riding bareback first. It helps me understand how the horse thinks and moves.


----------



## Mr.Majic&amp;Dollar (Mar 6, 2008)

When i think bareback i think riding in just a halter...and somtimes clip on reigns if riding with a bunch of other people. No bridal, no bit, no saddle or pads....just you the horse and a halter(sometimes reigns)


----------



## Abby (Nov 26, 2007)

After reading through posts and opinions I'd like to change my vote to no. Riding bareback is truly riding on a horses bare back. Period. It doesn't matter what is on the horses head, as long as the back is bare, although I personally prefer a halter.


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

Whenever I have ridden bareback its without a pad. I think I would prefer the pad (I don't own one) just to keep the jeans clean :lol: I agree riding bareback with or without a pad is great for gaining balance. Its too easy to rely on those stirrups.


----------



## brittx6x6 (Mar 4, 2007)

I think that riding with a pad should be called padded-back. Honestly I think those pads get in the way I always fall off if I have one on. One of my girls has huge bony withers and my other has none and I think that my girl with huge withers is a lot more comfortable. I think that it depends on the placement of your muscles and your body. I think riding her with a pad is a nightmare and like I said I always fall off with one on. Thats just my opion


----------



## BluMagic (Sep 23, 2007)

When I first started riding Blu bareback he was BONY to the extreme due to his malnutrition. I did use a bareback pad every now and then because he was a different horse, he was very thing with little to no body fat, and he had bouncy gaits. 

I agree that it is not truly bareback but when it comes to what you have or need to do, go for it! lol.


----------



## LikeWhoaa (Mar 7, 2008)

It's the same concept.

A bareback pad just adds comfort, since some horses are extremely bony and nearly impossible to sit on bareback. So yes, I consider a bareback pad _without stirrups_ still bareback, because your required to ride the exact same way as you would without one, your just not in pain while doing so.


----------



## .Delete. (Jan 7, 2008)

Bareback: Nothing between your butt and the horses back 

Its not truly bareback.

Hence the word *bare*_back_


----------



## ox-tuff_rider-xo (May 21, 2007)

Mine used to be boney and a living hell to ride bareback cuz it would go up your crotch and it killed to move for days after.
Now shes fat and its more comfortable lol
And I think it is still the same.
The only difference a bareback pad makes is its a little more cushioning on you butt, which helps with boney horses.
But it is not like a saddle that is shaped and hold you in, and you do not have stirrups or the grip of leather with your boots/chaps.


----------



## .Delete. (Jan 7, 2008)

*Bare*: Meaning nothing
*Back*: Meaning the horses back

*Bareback*: _Nothing_ on the horses back


----------



## sunburst (Mar 6, 2008)

I have to agree with Delete. Bareback means nothing between you and the horse. Stirrupless or no, bareback pads are inbetween the rider and the horse.
(Bareback pad is an oxymoron  ).


----------



## WildFeathers (Sep 2, 2007)

Delete, you must have reached in and plucked the words right from my mouth-


> I think everyone who rides should learn to ride bareback. Its great for balance and really helps you connect with your horse. When i get a horse to train, i usually break it by riding bareback first. It helps me understand how the horse thinks and moves.


----------



## .Delete. (Jan 7, 2008)

sunburst said:


> (Bareback pad is an oxymoron  ).


\

Ha ha that it is


----------



## moomoo (Feb 21, 2007)

Its still bareback, because I ride bareback but with a turnout rug on (as i am usually going down the road to the field!) and its still bareback...i think


----------



## AngelGurl (Jan 22, 2008)

_Bare_back can not be truley _bare_back, unless there's nothing there..hence the name _bare_back


----------



## moomoo (Feb 21, 2007)

Rugback then :lol: but i guess there is nothing holding you on ? :?


----------



## amightytarzan5 (Mar 20, 2008)

i've seen pads with stirrups and hand holds and THAT is not bareback at all. but i do think that riding with just a pad or saddle pad or something is bareback.


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl (Apr 2, 2008)

I always thought of bareback as a naked horse with you sitting on top! (clothing optional for rider :lol: j/k)

I didn't even know there were bareback pads until I got on here. :shock: 

I don't really get in a huff about things like this tho. If you want to keep your butt clean put a saddle blanket on and call it bareback. 

As long as its not a treeless saddle with plastic stirups and a couple nylon hand holds that is held on with a girth. You're pretty much left to your own leggs and balance. its bareback.


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

This is not bareback:









And this sure as heck isn't!


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl (Apr 2, 2008)

^^^^ Those are not bareback!


----------



## Britt (Apr 15, 2008)

I think that riding with a bareback pad is about the same as riding without a bareback pad as long as the pad doesn't have stirrups.

I've never ridden with a bareback pad, but I'm looking to invest in one in a few months because my girl has extremely bony/high withers and is extremely uncomfy to ride bareback.


----------



## geewillikers (May 4, 2008)

I love to ride Willy bareback (REALLY bareback  ) He seems very comfortable, and he moves out beautifully. I agree that it doesn't matter if you have 50 years experience, or one year; a bony back is a bony back! 

WildFeathers and Delete are right on. Riding bareback gives me a fantastic sense of Willy. It also just feels good not to tighten that girth. Most of summer I ride bareback, unless I'm going on a complete all day ride.


----------



## jazzyrider (Sep 16, 2007)

IMO i think the term is being taken too literally and hair splitting is going on. ive always understood bareback to be free of a saddle not meaning nothing at all on the back. if you have nothing like a saddle, stirrups etc then you are riding bareback whether you have a pad to stop that nasty back bone that gets your butt or not.

and it doesnt matter how good a rider you are, if you are riding a horse that has either little topline muscle or one that is just naturally boney over the topline and wither, its going to hurt. doesnt matter how well you ride. i have a much better seat bareback than in a saddle and possums back bone gets me every time. cant be avoided unless you have no tailbone of your own


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

In my books, bareback is riding with nothing on your horse's back. Addind a saddle pad or a bareback pad isnt legit! :lol:


----------



## Solon (May 11, 2008)

I agree with the others - bareback is just that - no saddle, no pad, no nothing. 

When I was a kid my grandpa made us ride bareback with the exception of 4-H classes. He said when we were big enough to put the saddle on ourselves we could use it regularly (a very heavy old Hereford saddle!). It was the best thing he could have done for us. I still mostly only ride bareback. 

I do have a bareback pad, but prefer no pad at all -cause, that isn't really bareback. 8)


----------



## horsey*kisses (May 12, 2008)

I'm gonna have to say no
the whole point of bareback is to have the pleasure of riding, without having to heave out a saddle and cinch it up, i mean, with pads you got to catch the horse walk it over to the tack room, put the pad on, try to get on without moving it then while your riding(unless it has a cinch) the pad moves...so u gots to fix it...
without a pad you catch the horse swing on and ride...i'm not lazy but ill take the BAREback any day lol


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

LOL yeah, that's why they call it BAREback...bare, nothing, zip, nada, etc. haha. :lol: I've ridden in a bareback pad before, & lemme tell you, I like riding without one better.


----------



## geewillikers (May 4, 2008)

Harlee - "Pad riding" sounds hilarious - I mean, we're all pad riders at some point. :lol:


----------



## love-a-hero (Apr 3, 2008)

tim said:


> I don't think so. Bareback is supposed to be bareback.
> 
> I don't really care though, the main objective is to learn to ride without the crutch of a saddle. Mostly, what you're missing when you ride bareback are stirrups and a gripping seat, neither of which is provided by a pad. I often find the pads more slippery than simply riding bareback because they tend to slip around on the horse.


God ****....i agree


----------



## Miranda16 (Mar 15, 2012)

I think that riding with a pad is not REALLY bareback... When you ride with a pad it is just like english and not bareback...m


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Are you digging up old threads on purpose? You really had to go deep for this one. :?


----------



## texasgal (Jul 25, 2008)

Ohhhhhh ... another resurrection! They sure are popular today...


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

LOL, I actually almost wrote an answer before I realized that this thread was 3 years old :rofl:.


ETA: Oh, excuse my math, it's 4 years old .


----------



## goingnowhere1 (Jan 22, 2012)

I agree that riding with a bareback pad isn't real bareback. With the pad you have grip, a grab strap if one is on the pad, a girth that your legs can hug onto, and it isn't slippery. I do consider it bareback but not in the real sense. Real bareback to me is sitting on a horse with no saddle. And to take it further ride with a halter and lead rope instead of a bridal. And one day I hope to ride with nothing at all on my horse.


----------

